# Yes? No? Should I show?



## katie

I have a Toggenburg 6 month doeling that I was interested in showing in 4-H. Once I get some good pictures I'll ask you whether she's worth it. I know that it takes a lot of time out of your year. Is it worth it to do it? 
I also have an Alpine buck that looks like he'll be an nice big boy. Is ADGA worth it too? I have never done anything with showing. I'll try to get a good picture of her.


----------



## enchantedgoats

we show in 4-H and adga shows. We all love it so it is worth the time and money to us. It is good advertising and the boys have gotten lots of public speaking practice. there are very few buck shows so you would have to look around for one. i would go with your togg doe. and show in 4-H i would wait until Nov or Dec. and breed her to a togg buck. Please dont start making grades it is a pain in the butt to get the papers for a grade and 4-H & requires some sort of papers. anyway that would bring her to milking status for the summer, although you could wait another year if you want. she will have to have kidded at least once as a 2-yr-old however. Call your local 4-H office to find a club. clubs are looking for new members right now. you will have a great time in 4-H!!
good luck faith


----------



## ksalvagno

Katie, you need to go to the Delaware show this Saturday. It is the county fair and also ADGA sanctioned show. Lots of good people there. I am going to watch the show.


----------



## katie

enchantedgoats said:


> we show in 4-H and adga shows. We all love it so it is worth the time and money to us. It is good advertising and the boys have gotten lots of public speaking practice. there are very few buck shows so you would have to look around for one. i would go with your togg doe. and show in 4-H i would wait until Nov or Dec. and breed her to a togg buck. Please dont start making grades it is a pain in the butt to get the papers for a grade and 4-H & requires some sort of papers. anyway that would bring her to milking status for the summer, although you could wait another year if you want. she will have to have kidded at least once as a 2-yr-old however. Call your local 4-H office to find a club. clubs are looking for new members right now. you will have a great time in 4-H!!
> good luck faith


 Can you show dry yearlings in 4-H? We already know of a club that's great!


----------



## enchantedgoats

As long as she is under 2 you can show her as a dry yearling in 4-h or adga for that matter..


----------



## ksalvagno

The open class show for the Delaware County Fair is next Saturday, September 21st. You can enter through 9:30 AM that day. It's a haul in and leave when you are done show. The judge this year is Tom Rucker.

Entry fee is $3 per goat and there will be pens available. Premiums are $12, $10, $8, $6, and $4 for 1st through 5th place. Note: Premiums are only paid if there are at least 3 exhibitor's per class. We keep 2 sets of records - 1 for the ADGA forms and 1 for the fair, so you can enter goats in the same class under different family member names even though they are on the same herd name.

Junior and Senior does are separately sanctioned through ADGA. There are no champion challenge classes this year.

Breeds included are: Alpine, Lamancha, Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian, Oberhasli, Saanen, Toggenburg, and Recorded Grade.

Details can be found on the fair's web site at http://www.delawarecountyfair.com/

If you are certain you are coming to the show, send me the number of goats you are bringing (breed and jr or sr doe) and I'll include them with a pre-show count. I plan to send an update on numbers out either Wednesday or Thursday.

Julie Lucas - Prospect Hill Farm


----------



## katie

ksalvagno said:


> Katie, you need to go to the Delaware show this Saturday. It is the county fair and also ADGA sanctioned show. Lots of good people there. I am going to watch the show.


 I can't I have things going on. I have wanted to we know people who show chickens and Nigerian Dwarves their.  Maybe some other year.


----------



## katie

ksalvagno said:


> The open class show for the Delaware County Fair is next Saturday, September 21st. You can enter through 9:30 AM that day. It's a haul in and leave when you are done show. The judge this year is Tom Rucker.
> 
> Entry fee is $3 per goat and there will be pens available. Premiums are $12, $10, $8, $6, and $4 for 1st through 5th place. Note: Premiums are only paid if there are at least 3 exhibitor's per class. We keep 2 sets of records - 1 for the ADGA forms and 1 for the fair, so you can enter goats in the same class under different family member names even though they are on the same herd name.
> 
> Junior and Senior does are separately sanctioned through ADGA. There are no champion challenge classes this year.
> 
> Breeds included are: Alpine, Lamancha, Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian, Oberhasli, Saanen, Toggenburg, and Recorded Grade.
> 
> Details can be found on the fair's web site at http://www.delawarecountyfair.com/
> 
> If you are certain you are coming to the show, send me the number of goats you are bringing (breed and jr or sr doe) and I'll include them with a pre-show count. I plan to send an update on numbers out either Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> Julie Lucas - Prospect Hill Farm


 What would a Junior doe be considered? Can you show doelings? I will look into that though I think that we're busy. Can it be anybody? Do you have to have done 4-H? I don't know if I can get my doeling comepletely ready.


----------



## katie

Sorry I can't come that would have been a great learning curve though. Do you show? if so I'd love some pointers on training.


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't show. I am just going to watch. I always like to keep learning on what is good conformation. So I like going to the shows and listening to what the judge says. Tom Rucker is a good judge and good at explanations.

This is an open show so you would just want ADGA registered goats.


----------



## katie

Ohh I see. Is it like that at all county fairs? 
What is the usual size of toggenburgs?


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't think all county fairs offer that. But many do. You would have to look at each fair. I know Hartford and Delaware offer the open show. I know Morrow does not. Not sure about Knox county.

Not sure on size. All the full size goats look big to me. There were a lot of Toggenburgs at the Hartford Fair.


----------



## enchantedgoats

If you just go and watch this time you will learn loads!!


----------



## katie

ksalvagno said:


> I don't think all county fairs offer that. But many do. You would have to look at each fair. I know Hartford and Delaware offer the open show. I know Morrow does not. Not sure about Knox county.
> 
> Not sure on size. All the full size goats look big to me. There were a lot of Toggenburgs at the Hartford Fair.


 Hmm well that would be helpful to me. I know that they are smaller than Alpines.


----------



## enchantedgoats

mature doe toggs are about 120 lbs.


----------



## katie

Alright but do you know what a good height is? What would be some tips for training my doeling? I know I really should try to get some pictures and ask you guys what you think.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would read through the show circuit and 4H sections for tips.


----------



## katie

O.K. I will but if any of you have tips that would be great!


----------



## katie

*Bump*


----------



## enchantedgoats

post her picture and we will give you tps and critique your doe. if you do decide to show please read the usda guidelines for showing goats. if you dont have one it probably is posted on line under usda scrapies prevention.


----------



## katie

If I don't have what? I am horrible about posting pics but I'll try.


----------



## katie

No I didn't find them.


----------



## ksalvagno

Can you take some new pictures? It is always best to post the latest pictures of your goats. They change a lot as their growing.


----------



## katie

yes I'm planning on getting new pics that's why it's going to be harder than pulling her 1 month photos off the computer.


----------



## enchantedgoats

katie said:


> If I don't have what? I am horrible about posting pics but I'll try.


a usda guideline you need to call them anyway for a tatoo sequence for your goats anyway or get scrapie tags, at the same time have them send you a scrapie guideline.


----------



## Brink4

katie said:


> I have a Toggenburg 6 month doeling that I was interested in showing in 4-H. Once I get some good pictures I'll ask you whether she's worth it. I know that it takes a lot of time out of your year. Is it worth it to do it?
> I also have an Alpine buck that looks like he'll be an nice big boy. Is ADGA worth it too? I have never done anything with showing. I'll try to get a good picture of her.


You would be showing at the Knox County Fair, which is a great fair to show goats at. ALL of the individuals that I have met and had questions for there are great!! My daughter started showing 2 years ago and loves it!!!! If you decide on a market animal this county is one of the best at supporting the youth hope to see you there next year.


----------



## Brink4

I believe I got ahead of myself are you going to try and show at an open show? I do know that Knox County does not have an open show the shows are only for 4H members.


----------



## katie

enchantedgoats said:


> a usda guideline you need to call them anyway for a tatoo sequence for your goats anyway or get scrapie tags, at the same time have them send you a scrapie guideline.


 We have a tatoo sequence but we haven't tatooed them yet


----------



## katie

Brink4 said:


> I believe I got ahead of myself are you going to try and show at an open show? I do know that Knox County does not have an open show the shows are only for 4H members.


 I think I might this next year just because our schedule is so busy for a whole week to be taken up.


----------



## magerz

katie said:


> Can you show dry yearlings in 4-H? We already know of a club that's great!


Thea I think they are worth showing


----------



## katie

O.K. We decided not to show until at least 2015 because of time but should I work on training and perhaps show at a open show?


----------



## enchantedgoats

sure, why not? open shows are usually a one day deal.


----------



## katie

but do you think I'll know enough? Where do you get show supplies. razor, chains exc.


----------



## enchantedgoats

attend a show first just to watch then you just do what everybody else does and you will be fine it is a "learn by doing" process. jeffers has the best goat supplies imo. we use a ladies disposable razor the kind withe lottion/soap strip on them. we use dog choke chains and weave different colored shoelaces woven between the links. someone on here sells them aolready made. we did it as a 4-h project.


----------



## katie

Jeffers? cool I think we have a few choke chains. I didn't know if they had to be plain or not. I do want to go watch a show and I have been looking up videos of shows.


----------



## enchantedgoats

YOU SOUND LIKE YOU ARE ON THE BALL!! YOU SHOULD JOIN 4-h WITH A GOAT PROJECT AND THEN START WITH 1 DAY OPEN SHOWS. WE DID THAT THIS YEAR AND BY THE TIME STATE FAIR ROLLED AROUIND THE 4-H MEMBERS WERE READY. THEY LEARNED ALOT AT STATE AS THE SUIPT. HAD LOTS OF GOAT ACTIVITIES THAT WERE FUN AND SOME THAT WERE MORE LEARNING ACTIVITIES. YOU MAY CHANGE YOUR MIND ABOUT 4-H SHOWS SO BE SURE TO DO YOUR APPROVAL FORMS FOR 4-H SHOWS. SOME FAIRS HAVE 4-H AND OPEN SHOWS TOGETHER SO YOU COULD GET DOUBLE PREMIUMS THUS MAKING IT A LITTLE MORE WORTHWHILE.
MEANWHILE I WOULD GET THE BOOK "YOUR GOAT -A KIDS GUIDE TO RAISING AND SHOWING GOATS."


----------



## magerz

enchantedgoats said:


> YOU SOUND LIKE YOU ARE ON THE BALL!! YOU SHOULD JOIN 4-h WITH A GOAT PROJECT AND THEN START WITH 1 DAY OPEN SHOWS. WE DID THAT THIS YEAR AND BY THE TIME STATE FAIR ROLLED AROUIND THE 4-H MEMBERS WERE READY. THEY LEARNED ALOT AT STATE AS THE SUIPT. HAD LOTS OF GOAT ACTIVITIES THAT WERE FUN AND SOME THAT WERE MORE LEARNING ACTIVITIES. YOU MAY CHANGE YOUR MIND ABOUT 4-H SHOWS SO BE SURE TO DO YOUR APPROVAL FORMS FOR 4-H SHOWS. SOME FAIRS HAVE 4-H AND OPEN SHOWS TOGETHER SO YOU COULD GET DOUBLE PREMIUMS THUS MAKING IT A LITTLE MORE WORTHWHILE.
> MEANWHILE I WOULD GET THE BOOK "YOUR GOAT -A KIDS GUIDE TO RAISING AND SHOWING GOATS."


Well I've been in 4h for 8years now so but thank you and I think I will check that out thank you how long have u been in 4h I've been in for8 years


----------



## magerz

katie said:


> Jeffers? cool I think we have a few choke chains. I didn't know if they had to be plain or not. I do want to go watch a show and I have been looking up videos of shows.


Thea choke chain work they make a whole lot of different when you work with you goat I should now I've had over two hinder goat at one point and now since I got retire of most of them I down to 6 left cuz I gave little kids goat I've gave teenage goats so yea I love having my goat around


----------



## magerz

enchantedgoats said:


> attend a show first just to watch then you just do what everybody else does and you will be fine it is a "learn by doing" process. jeffers has the best goat supplies imo. we use a ladies disposable razor the kind withe lottion/soap strip on them. we use dog choke chains and weave different colored shoelaces woven between the links. someone on here sells them aolready made. we did it as a 4-h project.


Yea I use orgain shampoo and the sent is butter Shea sent they like it and we use really shavers and cut the part me miss with scissors


----------



## magerz

katie said:


> O.K. We decided not to show until at least 2015 because of time but should I work on training and perhaps show at a open show?


Thea you should if you want to it could make the goat a lot better and the judge MIT like hi or her better and you will do good on it it get up at 6:00 in the summer time to work with my goat before it get hot and work with them until noon before it get hot or I work with them a little long if they need more work done with them then the other goats and the one that has the main problem I always work with them frist cuz I had one this year that was refusing to leading and I would work with them in the morning and and evening time just to get more done with her


----------



## enchantedgoats

magerz said:


> Well I've been in 4h for 8years now so but thank you and I think I will check that out thank you how long have u been in 4h I've been in for8 years


well i'm 61 years old and have been in 4-h in way or another all my life. the book i suggested is a good book for newbies in goats, i didn't mean to insult you, but the book is written more for newbies and older 4-h members it is too involved for younger members. have you read storeys guides for goats? they have both the meat and dairy versions RAISING DAIRY GOATS OR RAISING MEAT GOATS. THEY ARE AVAILABLE AT TSC OR EBAY.


----------



## magerz

enchantedgoats said:


> sure, why not? open shows are usually a one day deal.


Thea I've one don open class once or twice before I'm a member in 4-h so Thea I guess


----------



## magerz

katie said:


> but do you think I'll know enough? Where do you get show supplies. razor, chains exc.


Well most of the goat supples that's i had we already had. That my dad bought or family and friends gave us but right now I don't have very much goat stuff cuz my barn burn down last year and I lost most of all that stuff when it happen but now that I've got new goat stuff I got it all at a rancher supples or I made the chines or holders and or we got at farmers and ranging store they have a lot of that stuff and if you don't have a store like that you can fit on the internet and find it I would tell you the website but I can't find it and render it at the monument but when it find it I will let you know


----------



## magerz

enchantedgoats said:


> well i'm 61 years old and have been in 4-h in way or another all my life. the book i suggested is a good book for newbies in goats, i didn't mean to insult you, but the book is written more for newbies and older 4-h members it is too involved for younger members. have you read storeys guides for goats? they have both the meat and dairy versions RAISING DAIRY GOATS OR RAISING MEAT GOATS. THEY ARE AVAILABLE AT TSC OR EBAY.


Okay


----------



## katie

enchantedgoats said:


> well i'm 61 years old and have been in 4-h in way or another all my life. the book i suggested is a good book for newbies in goats, i didn't mean to insult you, but the book is written more for newbies and older 4-h members it is too involved for younger members. have you read storeys guides for goats? they have both the meat and dairy versions RAISING DAIRY GOATS OR RAISING MEAT GOATS. THEY ARE AVAILABLE AT TSC OR EBAY.


 I have read storey's guide to raising dairy goats. And no you didn't insult me! I have read that book so many times and I think it's great!


----------



## katie

Well I like the dog choke chain idea.


----------



## enchantedgoats

katie said:


> Well I like the dog choke chain idea.


When my members did them each member picked a different color. that way we knew what chain belonged to which member. Since shoelaces come two"s we suggested that each member make 2 then it wouldnt be as hectic to change collars between classes, or if the member had 2 goats in the same class they were covered. jeffers offers them already made but they only have pink or black. my members were more partial to 4-h green or john deere green or yellow. i personally like dark purple


----------



## magerz

enchantedgoats said:


> When my members did them each member picked a different color. that way we knew what chain belonged to which member. Since shoelaces come two"s we suggested that each member make 2 then it wouldnt be as hectic to change collars between classes, or if the member had 2 goats in the same class they were covered. jeffers offers them already made but they only have pink or black. my members were more partial to 4-h green or john deere green or yellow. i personally like dark purple


Yhea that's true that is so much more Easter


----------



## katie

enchantedgoats said:


> When my members did them each member picked a different color. that way we knew what chain belonged to which member. Since shoelaces come two"s we suggested that each member make 2 then it wouldnt be as hectic to change collars between classes, or if the member had 2 goats in the same class they were covered. jeffers offers them already made but they only have pink or black. my members were more partial to 4-h green or john deere green or yellow. i personally like dark purple


 That's a great idea! How smart. I like dark purple too.


----------

